# Resolution of sides



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2012)

Been running 10iu of rips for a couple weeks now. No days off.... I have a PL comp Saturday the 11th.  

At this point my hands and feel look like they came from a body fished out the mystic river... My ankles hurt, knees hurt, shoulders hurt and my neck hurts. The carpel tunnel is brutal too. 

How long do I need to be off for this shit to stop!?!?!?!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 5, 2012)

First, props for running rips that high. I get around 6iu and the shit kicks my ass. 

Personally, I get the CTS sides at high doses and when i go off for a few days. I just went off for 8 days and I paid for it for the first 5 days. Now on day 8 I almost feel nothing in the way of CTS sides. When i get the sides from high doses the only thing that has worked for me has been pyramiding down.

Good luck brother. That shit sucks. I get it all over, but my hands and knuckles are what get it the worst. I hate sleeping with my hands under my legs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2012)

grind4it said:


> First, props for running rips that high. I get around 6iu and the shit kicks my ass.
> 
> Personally, I get the CTS sides at high doses and when i go off for a few days. I just went off for 8 days and I paid for it for the first 5 days. Now on day 8 I almost feel nothing in the way of CTS sides. When i get the sides from high doses the only thing that has worked for me has been pyramiding down.
> 
> Good luck brother. That shit sucks. I get it all over, but my hands and knuckles are what get it the worst. I hate sleeping with my hands under my legs.



Yeah bro this is nuts lol.. As soon as I lay down my hands go numb. Hell holding my phone up to type this I am losing feeling...

Thinking maybe today I will stop the GH. Hopefully this shit stops so I can bench and dead by Saturday.

Today is my last day to train before the meet


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2012)

damn pob why not take the dose down a little


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

Have you stopped already? If not taper down... once you are in the therapeutic range (2-4iu) you should see relief in 7-10 days. 

Maybe you can help me with a question too... I see a lot of guys here who run 5/2 and I don't get it. With as shrt a half life as GH has why the two days off? I run it ed - no skipped days - and will blast a new batch until I get sides to help gauge the strength of the GH. 

So - why the days off??


----------



## Mr P (Aug 5, 2012)

^^this^^^^


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 5, 2012)

Keeps you for desensitizing to the hormone.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Keeps you for desensitizing to the hormone.



I did not know you could become desensitized to GH. 

It's going to make your liver produce IGF-1 and a few other growth factors ... where it goes throughout your body and works its magic on cartilage, bone and muscles. and muscles. Your liver can processes about 4iu of GH every 6 or 7 hours ... and the half life is extremely short, so unless you were taking about 15iu or more a day I can't see where there would be any reason to miss out on two days of growth.  

I need to look deeper in to this... I run 2iu am and 2iupm  24/7/365 ... it would be nice to save two days (12iu with me and my wife) a week... hummmmm interesting.....


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I did not know you could become desensitized to GH.
> 
> It's going to make your liver produce IGF-1 and a few other growth factors ... where it goes throughout your body and works its magic on cartilage, bone and muscles. and muscles. Your liver can processes about 4iu of GH every 6 or 7 hours ... and the half life is extremely short, so unless you were taking about 15iu or more a day I can't see where there would be any reason to miss out on two days of growth.
> 
> I need to look deeper in to this... I run 2iu am and 2iupm  24/7/365 ... it would be nice to save two days (12iu with me and my wife) a week... hummmmm interesting.....



63 ask Zeek about it he has explain this methods few times and the reason behind it.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> 63 ask Zeek about it he has explain this methods few times and the reason behind it.



Will do brother..... this is one you want to get right. That poo is expensive!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Have you stopped already? If not taper down... once you are in the therapeutic range (2-4iu) you should see relief in 7-10 days.
> 
> Maybe you can help me with a question too... I see a lot of guys here who run 5/2 and I don't get it. With as shrt a half life as GH has why the two days off? I run it ed - no skipped days - and will blast a new batch until I get sides to help gauge the strength of the GH.
> 
> So - why the days off??



I guess I will drop to 2 instead f stopping then. 

The 5 on 2 off was for two reason. Save money and because of some insulin resistance issues that GH allegedly causes.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I guess I will drop to 2 instead f stopping then.
> 
> The 5 on 2 off was for two reason. Save money and because of some insulin resistance issues that GH allegedly causes.



Those two reasons both make sense. Is there any evidence that the 5/2 prevents insulin resistance that you are aware of?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Those two reasons both make sense. Is there any evidence that the 5/2 prevents insulin resistance that you are aware of?



Not that I have seen. Haven't looked that hard to be honest though.


----------

